# baby squirming and burrowing...



## Rosebud1 (Sep 8, 2007)

My eleven week old is all of a sudden having some bad feeding problems. When I nurse at night in the cradle position, she burrows her head super hard into my breast and points her head downward. Is this an oversupply or letdown issue? It usually occurs about 5 minutes into the feeding. Also when I take her off the breast because she is hurting me (she nurses up to 11x a day so I need to keep them in good shape) she cries very hard and makes repeated biting motions towards my nipple really rough like she wants to get back on. She also tends to pop on, pop off, pop on... but then get frustrated when I do not offer the breast again, and sometimes she takes my nipple with her and is quite rough. Last night it was so bad I was ready to cry and stop BF altogether.

Earlier in the week I had a bad case of plugged ducts with three huge ones on one breast. They were visible outside the breast they were so big. While I get them often, in this instance they occured right after my first attempt at block feeding, though I had thought block feeding would be okay and wasn't too worried about engorgement because she feeds every two hours at night. I managed to get them down but for awhile she didn't want that breast too much, so I would put her on it for a little while (so she could help me nurse them out) but when she was fighting it too much or still hungry (its possible the ducts affected my supply or the milk on that side) I would put her on the other side. So, after going a month or more of one side feedings, recently I changed and started feeding her at both sides each time because during each feeding, even after the ducts healed, she started fighting one breast while still being hungry for the other. So it seems she cannot be satisfied on one breast at this time.

Meanwhile when I pump, using a hospital grade pump, I only get half an ounce or less per breast!

You can see this has been rather unpleasant, probably for both of us.

Adding to the situation is that she has had slow weight gain lately, despite eating so often each day. Last week, she only gained 2 ounces. And she has had green poop for three weeks! Still haven't figured out what that is about... I am eliminating dairy and soy for a week or so to see what happens there.

I am trying to avoid a fore/hindmilk imbalance, but there are times she will not stay on one breast more than a couple minutes without squirming violently, popping on and off, burrowing her head facing down, or attacking the nipple!

Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## KLK7 (Jan 31, 2004)

The green poop and fussing at the breast sound like classic signs of foremilk-hindmilk imbalance. You may want to go back toblock nursing.

Some of her fussiness in general may be caused by her 3-month growth spurt. My 11 week old has been doing the same thing of burrowing and popping on and off since she hit the growth spurt.

ETA: Pumping is not a good indicator of your supply. Some mothers let down for the pump easier than others, and it takes practice to let down well for the pump.


----------

